# Where to get free ebooks?



## tennesseejed (May 23, 2017)

Looking for a good virus free site to download ebooks. I found a decent app for it but it pretty much only has public domain stuff, like classic novels. Classic novels have their merits, but I like reading my Bukowski.

Know what I mean? So if anyone knows of anything along these lines please help!

Thanks!

-TJ


If this is against the rules please close the thread and apologies in advance. (Yeah that was an edit.) ::rules::


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 23, 2017)

Google bukowski pdf


----------



## tennesseejed (May 23, 2017)

I was looking for a specific site so I don't have to randomly download from one I know nothing about. So I don't get some kind of virus.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 23, 2017)

Good question. I admit to owning a tablet, Christmas gift, and I enjoy it for Reading and watching movies sometimes. Amazon sometimes has really cheap reads but cheapest bukowski I got was ten? Post office was 12 or so if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 23, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Good question. I admit to owning a tablet, Christmas gift, and I enjoy it for Reading and watching movies sometimes. Amazon sometimes has really cheap reads but cheapest bukowski I got was ten? Post office was 12 or so if I'm not mistaken.



This awesome family housed me up for a night and fed me when I was in Texas... and gave me this old tablet! Pretty much all I use it for is reading, and maps and STP when I have wifi. 

Really trying to avoid the fee's but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 23, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> I was looking for a specific site so I don't have to randomly download from one I know nothing about. So I don't get some kind of virus.



Bittorent


----------



## tennesseejed (May 24, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Bittorent



That software sucks now.... Just tried it, highly disappointed.


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 24, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> That software sucks now.... Just tried it, highly disappointed.



The internet is going downhill fast...


----------



## Brother X (May 24, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> Looking for a good virus free site to download ebooks. I found a decent app for it but it pretty much only has public domain stuff, like classic novels. Classic novels have their merits, but I like reading my Bukowski.
> 
> Know what I mean? So if anyone knows of anything along these lines please help!



http://libgen.io/

Also of you tell me what kind of books you're looking for I have a Dropbox collection of several thousand books.

P.S.S.: If you're using Android yeah, Bittorrent sucks, but uTorrent is decent.


----------



## AAAutin (May 24, 2017)

Brother X said:


> http://libgen.io/



I strongly second this; I have far better luck finding what I want here than I ever did on KAT or Pirate Bay.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 24, 2017)

AAAutin said:


> I strongly second this; I have far better luck finding what I want here than I ever did on KAT or Pirate Bay.




Yep the site is awesome! Thanks everybody!


----------



## bazarov (May 24, 2017)

Just google the name of the book you're looking for followed by the file type, so like "Brave New World .epub download" etc.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 24, 2017)

bazarov said:


> Just google the name of the book you're looking for followed by the file type, so like "Brave New World .epub download" etc.



As I said before, I don't want to randomly source downloads from google because I don't want my device to get viruses. Got the info I need though.


----------



## Levi Hunter (May 26, 2017)

I don't know if these are exactly what you're looking for, but I came across these sites and bookmarked them for future reference. Have downloaded from both of them, no troubles:

http://www.openculture.com/free_ebooks
http://www.federaljack.com/ebooks/


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Jun 17, 2017)

The #bookz irc channel on undernet always worked for me. They've got a ton of great hosts in there with tens of thousands of files each.


----------



## Tank42 (Aug 19, 2017)

Try:

http://www.b-ok.org


----------



## Tank42 (Aug 19, 2017)

Wasn't able to load that URL as of today.


----------

